# Audio Bücher bzw. Hörbücher



## LIG21 (12. Mai 2017)

*Audio Bücher bzw. Hörbücher*

Hallo alle Intresenten der Neuen und Alten Audio BÜchern 
Der unterschied zwischen ein Audio Buch und ein Hörspiel ist das I.D.R. das Audio Buch von einer Person geschprochen wird 

So 
Nun zum Nützlichen 

Ich habe gehört / Gelesen 
Day/Z 
Tagebuch der Apokalypse 1-3
Denn Ultimativen Zombie ÜbelebenGuid

Hat noch was mit Zombies als Hörbuch (Geheim Tipp) 

Ich bin Fleisiger Hörzu der 

gerne 

-Horor hört, wobei ich DAVID als sprecher, nich sofort gekommen währe 

-Military 
Dabei habe ich fast schon alles durch 
-Troopers (ganz gute serie bis 1-6 aber ab 7- ? wirklich zu "SCHEISSE" )

-DIE VERLORENE FLOTTE 
Das geilste was ich je gehört habe  (Hoffentlich kommt bald band 12 raus ) 

-Ruuhl Konflickt 
Ab Too Date + Preguel 

Hat sonst noch jemand tolle Hörbücher als Geheim tipp 

PS. 
Das Objekt
Ist auch sehr Geil 
voallem wenn man auf Physik steht / Lernt


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mal "Hörbücher" in den Betreff mit reingeschrieben, da das der geläufigere Begriff ist - dürfte man dann eher finden, falls einer danach sucht  

PS: ich selber nutze keine Hörbücher


----------

